# Casting 150 yards with a Shimano Tiralejo Surf Rod?



## sawoobley

I am new to the sport of surf casting and recently purchased the following rod at a greatly discounted price:

Shimano Tiralejo Surf Rod

TRC100M2 10' 2 pieces	15-30lb 1-3oz 


I am currently trying to decide which reel I should purchase to go with this rod. I would prefer to keep it under $150 and of course the cheaper the better. My main goal is to have a durable and reliable reel that I can learn to cast 150 yards. I want to have as much access to the ocean as possible here in Orange County. I also want to be able to go after some of the relatively bigger fish and be able to fish farther out during low tide if I so desire.

I cannot achieve these goals by purchasing a kayak to get my line out further because it would be difficult to store and more importantly to transport with my car.

I was thinking that it sure would be nice to have a conventional reel with a line guide even if it cost me 10-15 yards of casting distance. It seems like quite a hassle to have to guide it onto the spool especially if you have a fish on the line. 

*Is it possible to cast 150 yards (using the proper technique) with the newer spinning reels with my rod? Can I use a sidecast reel with my rod and achieve great distances? If I should use a conventional reel then which one?*

Please give me some suggestions on which reels would be best. Below I have list some reels and many do not have line guides but tell me what you think of them anyways, please. Some have models with and without guides.

P.S. I realize there are other things to consider when going for distance such as aerodynamics of the lure or bait used and I could have got a longer rod but not at the price I got it for. I am very coordinated and while I am no muscle man I am not lacking in physical strength so that should not limit my casting distance.

- Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur® Record® Casting Reel – 245yds/14lb

- Penn 525 Mag -15 LB/275 YDS

- Daiwa® Sealine-X® Conventional Saltwater Reels - 30 LB/270 YDS SL-X40SHA

- Penn® Jigmaster® 500L Reel - 30 LB/275 YDS

- Shimano Stradic® FI Spining Reel – ST8000FI 185yds/20lb

- Daiwa Sealine-X SHA Spinning Reel - SLB4500BRI 15-30lb ~350yds

- Daiwa Emblem® Pro Reel - EMP5500 30lb/200yds

- Alvey Sidecast Casting Reels – 550/C5 17-30lb 500yds/20lb

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*The following post about spinning reels got me thinking about buying one over the conventional casting reels. A very interesting read if you have the time…*

While that may be true on the casting court where the use of mono is mandated, in the real world the potential for longer effective fishing distance falls on the spinner side. Using these long-cast spinners with braid and a quality rod and having a refined casting motion will consistantly place baits further out in a wider range of conditions than can be done with conventional gear. There is an argument for conventional supremacy with heavier payloads but even that is arguable; the use of a Cannon eliminates the Chicken Little like warnings that you'll "cut your finger off" if you try to 
cast 8&bait+ with braid. 

To answer the original question: 

As a rule, longcast spinners do increase casting distance. If utilized correctly, that increase can be incredible. As CarpenterSteve said, the primary distance robbing effect is friction on the lip of the spool. The easiest way to minimize this effect (in design and manufacturing) is to make the spool long and shallow; the way for you to maximize that benefit is to use thin line. Buying a longcast reel and putting 50lb braid on it is not maximizing the distance qualities of the reel. You will certainly see a distance gain if your last reel was a 704Z with 50lb braid, but you can do better, much better. 20lb braid has the diameter of 6lb mono, a 150 yard cast only lowers the line level 1/16th of an inch with such 
thin line on a longcast spool. Much less friction . . . 

I am a long cast spinner junkie, to the point where the tackle available here in the states can not satisfy my jones. Someone earlier posted they have the BaitrunnerLC, that's what I'm talking about; the USA market is viturally ignored when it comes to the "good stuff" from the Japanese manufacturers. 

I use Japanese market Daiwa reels and I have set-ups designed just for distance. My 5/6 ounce rod is an All Star 1507 @ 13' - 2", rung with Fuji Lowriders with a Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia riding on it. The Basia is spooled with 20lb PowerPro and a 65lb PowerPro casting leader. 

Yes, they do look like a conventional guides; actually they are smaller. The gathering guide is 20mm (the size of a dime). This is the lateset engineering for spinning distance casting with braid. 

The guides themselves are very light and do not add any weight to the upper rod, (the 6 guides weigh 20 gms / 0.7 oz); you can generate more tip speed and rod recovery is smooth and fast, there's no wasted energy with the rod whipping on the release. 

This entire set-up weighs under 2 lbs and I have casted 150gms (5.24oz) over 650 ft with it and this is my everyday and tournament fishing set-up. 

My bait rigs are also designed for distance; I use clip-downs where the hook rides in the slipstream of the sinker and is popped off upon impact with the water. Here is a clam foot ready to take a 450ft ride over the bar at low tide. 

Long distance fishing is full of compromises and understand also it requires a systematic approach; reel, line, rod, sputnik style sinkers, braided line and circle hooks are each a integral part of being sucessful.

- ReelinRod -


----------



## Mark G

THe limiting factor is the rod length you have chosen, it will be difficult to achieve 150 yards with a 10' rated 1-3 oz. A heavier weight generally tows a bait further, and if you are using lures the distance is greatly affected by the aerodynamics of the lure.

Your rod may be great for slinging smaller stingsilvers (metal) a long way. It is not a rod for casting weight and bait great distances. 

If you stick with that rod, spinning gear with braid will get you better distances than conventional gear with mono, especially one with a levelwind.

My .02

Keep in mind-- the info you copied on spinning gear-- a 13' rod is being used and is much stronger than a rod rated 1-3 oz.

The rod you have is more of a "plugging" rod than baitfishing rod.


----------



## sawoobley

Thanks for the response. I chose to go with a smaller setup because I wanted to start out with something that I could also use for some freshwater fishing to gain some extra distance casting when I was not float tubing, in addition to fishing the surf.
*
Does anyone have any suggestions of spinning reels that are good for casting distance for 1-3oz lures?*

Cool, this will give me a good starting point and I can upgrade from here to the longer 13 foot poles and heavier baits and lures.


----------



## Al Kai

Daiwa Emblem.


----------



## chris storrs

daiwa ss2600...emblem be pretty darn big on a smaller rod like that


----------



## Mark G

chris storrs said:


> daiwa ss2600...emblem be pretty darn big on a smaller rod like that


I would agree, and with braid there isn't as much need for a large line capacity. I tend to favor the Shimano sustain reels for my spinning rods, and they make so many sizes it's easy to match one up that will not overbalance the rod. 

The sustains are a bit pricy tho, I'm sure something more mid-priced can be found that will cast almost as well.

THe thing I forgot to ask, is the rod designed for a spinning reel ? I suspect the "C" in the model number may stand for casting, or conventional reel use.


----------



## sawoobley

The daiwa ss2600 tournament spinning reel is looking real good right now. It seems to cast real far and is lightweight (13.7 ounces), plus it can handle pretty big fish and line. Plus it is very durable and very cheap!

It is true that my rod is a casting rod, but it still has the tags on it and plastic around the reel holder so I am trying to find a way to exchange it for the spinning version. Unfortunately, I do not know what store it was bought at, but I'll figure a way of exchanging it.


----------



## rchipbrown

As you point out, "TRC" is the designation for casting/conventional. "TRS" would be the spinning version.

You have your hands on a sweet rod in any case. Just get an Abu Garcia 6500CS MAG for it. You can find them on a popular auction site for about $150. It is a levelwind (which as you point out is a lot more convenient) and it is magged (necessary when you are starting out with conventional). I have that reel on the stiffer version of this rod. I think a good caster could throw 2 oz 150 yards with this set up. You should be at or near 100 yds pretty quick.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

you dont really need a mag... 6500 is a great reel 1 of the best for starters.. i started with a 6500 c3 then i came up to the 7000 c3 now ive takin the breaks out of both the 65 and the 7000 took the levelwind off and magged them i can throw my 65 on a 10' rod just under 150 yard when i put it on the 12 wit a 4oz im pushing 235 yard into to the wind so i vote for he 65 with 15 or 17 lb line


----------



## ematsuda

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> you dont really need a mag... 6500 is a great reel 1 of the best for starters.. i started with a 6500 c3 then i came up to the 7000 c3 now ive takin the breaks out of both the 65 and the 7000 took the levelwind off and magged them i can throw my 65 on a 10' rod just under 150 yard when i put it on the 12 wit a 4oz im pushing 235 yard into to the wind so i vote for he 65 with 15 or 17 lb line



I doubt you can throw a 6500 235yds with 17lb. test - it can't hold that much 17.


----------



## Hudak

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> when i put it on the 12 wit a 4oz im pushing 235 yard into to the wind so i vote for he 65 with 15 or 17 lb line


705' into the wind is a helluva shot, no matter what size line is on there. (I am assuming that was measured) Alot of times I have problems hittn' 700' with the wind, using my full blown tourney gear. My hat is off to you!! You need to come out to the tourney field and really whip arse. Imagine what you could do with the wind.

Robert


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

thekingfeeder said:


> 705' into the wind is a helluva shot, no matter what size line is on there. (I am assuming that was measured) Alot of times I have problems hittn' 700' with the wind, using my full blown tourney gear. My hat is off to you!! You need to come out to the tourney field and really whip arse. Imagine what you could do with the wind.
> 
> Robert


well i was throwing braid and maybe i got it wrong butthe school i was in has 2 football feilds back to back and i kno it went 1 and more then a half maybe maybe im wrong who know its a highschool pratice feld so it might not b right


----------



## jlentz

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> you dont really need a mag... 6500 is a great reel 1 of the best for starters.. i started with a 6500 c3 then i came up to the 7000 c3 now ive takin the breaks out of both the 65 and the 7000 took the levelwind off and magged them i can throw my 65 on a 10' rod just under 150 yard when i put it on the 12 wit a 4oz im pushing 235 yard into to the wind so i vote for he 65 with 15 or 17 lb line



I gotta see this 235yrd cast into the wind with only 4oz.

John


----------



## Hudak

I am not questioning, I was amazed... from what you are describing now, it does make a little more sense...lol 

Robert


----------



## AbuMike

.....opcorn:..:beer:....


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

this must b funny to yall well me to kuz but o well i was wrong so let it go shit


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

you dont really need a mag... 6500 is a great reel 1 of the best for starters.. i started with a 6500 c3 then i came up to the 7000 c3 now ive takin the breaks out of both the 65 and the 7000 took the levelwind off and magged them i can throw my 65 on a 10' rod just under 150 yard when i put it on the 12 wit a 4oz im pushing 235 feet into to the wind so i vote for he 65 with 15 or 17 lb line


----------



## jlentz

I had to give you a hard time after seeing the pics of the fish you caught. They were bigger than any of the fish I caught this winter.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

i got him on a pier casting far a ever all 3 of them i only posted to my 45.5in and the 36in i didnt post my 37 all of them from the pier and as of what i know my45 is the biggest 1 got on a pier this year


----------



## NTKG

im not a distance caster but my baits get out there pretty good. I have used a 6500 drum fishing for years... it will not hold 250yrds of 17lb line.


----------



## Al Kai

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> i got him on a pier casting far a ever all 3 of them i only posted to my 45.5in and the 36in i didnt post my 37 all of them from the pier and as of what i know my45 is the biggest 1 got on a pier this year


Wow, those are some nice fish. And from a pier, nice job.


----------



## rocket

That is a sweet rod for throwing metal in the 2 - 3 oz range. It works well for light bottom fishing also. I don't know about 150 yards but 100 is within reason.


----------



## MulGoGi

*hmmm*

well I do not have Tiralejo but have Legend Surf 10ft spinning.

with 4+bait(not the head or whole fish ) and 15lb braided, 150 yard is a piece of cake... even with headwind.

You just need to be really careful when you set the hook for that big one. 

your line is out. your rod is bending like crazy. "OMMFG it is a big one" I said. adrenaline pumping. Set the hook like kuku. bye bye fish and hello to loose line.

anyway good luck.


----------

